# LGD Antler made by Flippinout for me :)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a nice little collection of slingshots, that I bought from various vendors or made. All are excellent in there own way and the creators definitely have some skill, but I recently received a slingshot that I truly love.

Some Time back I asked Nathan to make me a slingshot with certain specs, one of them being that it needed to have antler forks. All I can say is he completed that task beyond belief. The shooter is not only beautify, but it fits me PERFECTLY in every way , from holding to shooting.. I can honestly say with out exaggeration that this slingshot is IT.

Well enough talk here are some vids:

Here is the candy shot, recorded under a shop lighted magnify glass

http://vimeo.com/28856807[/media]

The "sure shot" vid of me testing it out.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja6HI6jdbaQ

Thanks for stopping by and watching

LGD


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

you shooting has greatly improved buddy! a beaut of a catty too!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

such a lucky duck omg









let's see now you have "the one" will you get more forks!! think i've found mine but still can't stop


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Mc Thanks for the comment , and improving from missing all the time wasn't hard to acheive









Szen... Right now I will say no, but I am still in the "honeymoon phase" so lets see how long it lasts







(or resist )

LGD


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Truly stunning catapult you have there. It looks like it was glass coated.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hey LGD that is some good shooting buddy.
Cracking slingshot mate.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

B eww T full.
Looks extra special under the magnifying glass. *jealous


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting LGD..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Duck, that style looks familar. Beautiful work by Nathan, an heirloom to pass on for sure.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

philly said:


> Good shooting Duck, that style looks familar. Beautiful work by Nathan, an heirloom to pass on for sure.
> Philly


Thanks Philly,

Yeah I started off with a short draw, but couldn't seem to quite get it always seeming to be just shy off the mark, Then I saw this distinguished older gentleman shooting on Utube. I studied his style and found the missing piece to help with my shooting. I hope one day to shoot with this guy and his crew because he is well respected in the community.









LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

"well respected older gentleman" funny, my wife prefers "grumpy old fart" 
Philly


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great video Duck. Many years of enjoyment await you!


----------

